# Wanted 1969 1970 Murray Eliminator Mark Ii Coaster Type Bike



## jrcarz (Apr 29, 2016)

Please call me if you have one for sale.  Not looking for a restored bike.   Must be complete.  My number is 847-401-1332  I am in IL 
Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 7, 2021)

Still looking for one of these.  Please P.M. me if you have one for sale like these. Looking for a complete Bike. Thanks


----------



## winnick (Dec 21, 2022)

jrcarz said:


> Still looking for one of these.  Please P.M. me if you have one for sale like these. Looking for a complete Bike. Thanks



i think i have one? i just posted a pic i have no idea what it is


----------



## jrcarz (Dec 22, 2022)

winnick said:


> i think i have one? i just posted a pic i have no idea what it is



Hi I think I spoke with you this morning. I am interested Please send me a pic. again. 
Thanks


----------

